# Finally learning to drive!



## Josh (Apr 26, 2005)

It took me 20 minutes to get up the courage but I called and made an appointment to fill out an application at a driving school tomorrow! I am a little nervous about it but I am excited that I will finally have real chance at getting a license!


----------



## ava0000 (Apr 21, 2010)

good for you!
i took up learning just after id turned 22, and ive been learning a little over 2 years now. needless to say, it didnt come naturally to me lol, but i hope it does to you. good luck


----------



## Ambivert (Jan 16, 2010)

Awesome, now you'll be more independent and can go anywhere you want once you're done


----------



## shadowmask (Jun 22, 2009)

Congrats on facing your fear.


----------



## Pure Phobia (Apr 29, 2010)

Yes! I am pretty much doing the same thing too!

I've only driven twice and both times scared the heck out of me, but the second time I was much more comfortable. I will say from my small experience that it does take time to get used to, but after a while it will get easy.

Good luck, bud! Rooting for you!


----------



## cmr (Apr 8, 2010)

Hey, that's cool! I hope everything goes well.


----------



## Josh (Apr 26, 2005)

Thanks every one! I am all signed up. My first driving session on Friday!


----------



## Fitzer (Feb 13, 2010)

Driving is so much fun, I love it! I can go anywhere I want anytime I want! Good luck man!


----------



## bowlingpins (Oct 18, 2008)

Hooray! THat's good. Hope it goes well. Driving is a nice way to unwind after a long day, I sometimes go out for a ride at night.. so calm and relaxing.


----------



## pita (Jan 17, 2004)

Good for you! It takes a lot of courage to decide to learn to drive.


----------



## TheCanadian1 (Sep 14, 2009)

Driving is such a nice freedom. I'm glad I got the courage to get my license while I was in school. My car is my own place, nice and safe. I love it.

Congratulations, you're on your way to a rewarding accomplishment!!

Best of luck on your lessons and tests!

I hope they show you the Goofy video! In case they don't, here it is:


----------



## Emile (Feb 3, 2010)

Me too! I've nearly killed my parents several times already.

If I can save the money up my small little town actually has the _perfect_ car for sale, one of these babies:


----------



## Josh (Apr 26, 2005)

Emile said:


> Me too! I've nearly killed my parents several times already.
> 
> If I can save the money up my small little town actually has the _perfect_ car for sale, one of these babies:


Yeah, being able to afford a car and insurance is my next hurdle lol.


----------



## roverred (Dec 23, 2007)

AH, one of my biggest fears and procrastinations. Good job and good luck! The independence it brings must be a good confidence booster.


----------



## Hello22 (Feb 10, 2010)

That's brilliant, well done. Its a great skill to have, you're more independant when you're able to drive around.


----------



## Kwinnky (Oct 23, 2009)

Congrats. I'd love to do the same, but living in New York doesn't really put the pressure on.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Awesome, Josh!


----------



## UltraShy (Nov 8, 2003)

Josh said:


> It took me 20 minutes to get up the courage but I called...


That's great. The first step is the hardest: just picking up the phone, so you're already well on your way.

I can tell you that everyone stinks at driving the first time they try it, so you need not worry about your skill level, which is expected to be none. The first time I tried driving was in a full size Ford pickup with a stick and I never got out of first gear. I wondered how the hell people drove when it was so hard. I soon learned that others drive automatics that by comparison are so easy that little old ladies can & do drive them (typically at idle, not appearing to know what the gas pedal is for:lol).


----------



## Josh (Apr 26, 2005)

UltraShy said:


> That's great. The first step is the hardest: just picking up the phone, so you're already well on your way.
> 
> I can tell you that everyone stinks at driving the first time they try it, so you need not worry about your skill level, which is expected to be none. The first time I tried driving was in a full size Ford pickup with a stick and I never got out of first gear. I wondered how the hell people drove when it was so hard. I soon learned that others drive automatics that by comparison are so easy that little old ladies can & do drive them (typically at idle, not appearing to know what the gas pedal is for:lol).


Thanks for the encouragement. I am actually not that bad at driving. I have been trying to get my license off and on for like 5 years and finally decide just to spend the money on professional instruction. I can't imagine tryijng to learn on a manual transmistion though .


----------



## Josh (Apr 26, 2005)

christini said:


> CONGRATS!!!!!
> 
> my situation re: driving-- it took me past the age of thirty to get over the social anxiety aspect of driving in order to achieve my driver's license. i was so terrified people would laugh at me and/or be irritated with me. it was horrible. and i learned on a clutch as a teen so that didn't give me much self-confidence in skills. eventually in my early 30s i had to get a driving instructor who told me i was "so nervous" i was not safe so should just give up the idea of ever driving due to nerves. it was so defeatist on her part to hear after my years of defeatist attitude toward it that i decided to defy defeatism, and it was so hard, but i carried on and got my license and now i find driving simpler!! in fact, i often like it!! and i never ever ever thought i'd say that.


Congrats on your success! Nerves are the one thing I'm concerned about. I am afraid I will be so nervous from being in the car with the instructor I will make mistakes. I wasn't very nervous when I talked to him to sign up so hopefully I will be ok.


----------



## veron (Apr 29, 2009)

christini said:


> eventually in my early 30s i had to get a driving instructor who told me i was "so nervous" i was not safe so should just give up the idea of ever driving due to nerves.


My grandma was told the same thing and gave up on driving that very instant. Good for you for not letting her get to you and sticking it through!



Josh said:


> Congrats on your success! Nerves are the one thing I'm concerned about. I am afraid I will be so nervous from being in the car with the instructor I will make mistakes. I wasn't very nervous when I talked to him to sign up so hopefully I will be ok.


Good luck with the lessons  Don't worry about making mistakes; everybody makes them.

Hmm, I might invest in some driving lessons myself this summer. I have a license, but my parents have a manually operated car and I don't know how to drive it. I ride the bus most of the time, but every now and then I could really use a car. I feel silly having to ask my dad to drive me somewhere, but then I also have an aversion to driving with a clutch. I don't know what to do.


----------



## flyinginside (Jan 19, 2010)

Way to go! I know you’ll do great. I want to learn to drive too, but I can’t afford to go to a driving school.


----------



## kenny87 (Feb 22, 2009)

driving was easy for me, parking.....thats another story.


----------



## SeekingHappiness (Dec 14, 2009)

^^ especially when your in a busy area and you need to parallel park perfectly in one shot or else you get honked at mercilessly but congradulations to OP for learning how to drive, I know I had more anxiety up to the point of actually driving the car, everything after that just fell into place. In a few weeks I'll be taking my motorcycle course, I have not driven clutch before either so well see how that goes =(


----------



## Josh (Apr 26, 2005)

So I had my first lesson today and it went really well! I was kind of nervous but not as much as I thought I would be. My next lesson is on Wednesday! I feel much less stress out about it now that the first one is over.


----------



## Josh (Apr 26, 2005)

christini said:


> great work, congrats!!


Thanks!


----------



## rctriplefresh5 (Aug 24, 2009)

i think i was 18 when igot my liscense. i am 20 now, and the worst driver ever. i hate driving new places, and often times won t do it. i hate merging onto busy roads,and often just chance it. i had to go to a new doctor the other day, and i was anxious, and at the last minute i noticed iwent the wrong way so i stopped abruptly and turned to make a right, and i almost cause a huge chain reaction of accidents..i got plenty of middle fingers and honking of horns.

a lot of times i forget if there's a curb in front of me and ill go forward instead of reverse and hit it...i also banged my car up badly,one time when i was late to class, and i saw a free parking spot...and i was anxious cause people were waiting behind me to get through, so instead of backing up far enough to get in the space i tried to squeeze in anyway...i hit the car and dashed off...lucky i didnt get charged with hit and run.

also got into a car accident at a turn signal light. i thought green light meant to go, but the arrow wasnt green so i crashed into someones car.


----------



## rctriplefresh5 (Aug 24, 2009)

kenny87 said:


> driving was easy for me, parking.....thats another story.


ive had my license for a few years, i want to practice parralel parking, just cause i feel like i cant do it....but im embarrassed to practice outside of my house...

im to anxious to parallel park in real life, but its a skill id like to master.


----------



## rctriplefresh5 (Aug 24, 2009)

flyinginside said:


> Way to go! I know you'll do great. I want to learn to drive too, but I can't afford to go to a driving school.


y nothave your dad help you?


----------



## rctriplefresh5 (Aug 24, 2009)

Phoenix87 said:


> Driving is such a nice freedom. I'm glad I got the courage to get my license while I was in school. My car is my own place, nice and safe. I love it.
> 
> Congratulations, you're on your way to a rewarding accomplishment!!
> 
> ...


first vid describes my driving so perfectly.


----------



## yomama (Nov 17, 2010)

hey guys, i made a squidoo lens about how i took the driving test, so check it out and post a comment or something. and congratulations on your driving!
http://www.squidoo.com/driving-learners-permits


----------



## Rubisco (Nov 20, 2010)

Congrats! It's a big step forward to get up the courage to finally get behind the wheel. I'm making some progress on my driving anxiety as well (have my license but half the time I'm too scared to go anywhere unfamiliar). Best of luck to ya!


----------

